# [RISOLTO] CONFIG_SYS_DEPRECATED ed udev

## devi

Durante il boot mi esce questo errore:

```
 udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel 

  or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option; 

  udev may fail to work correctly

```

Suggerimenti?Last edited by devi on Thu Feb 11, 2010 11:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

```
grep CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## devi

Allora ho fatto questo:

- con 

```
# CONFIG_SYS_DEPRECATED
```

 al boot il messaggio esce

- con 

```
CONFIG_SYS_DEPRECATED=n 
```

 al boot il messaggio esce

- con 

```
CONFIG_SYS_DEPRECATED=0
```

 al boot il messaggio esce

- ho commentato sia CONFIG_SYS_DEPRECATED che CONFIG_SYS_DEPRECATED_v2 ma al rboot il messaggio esce

- ho impostato 

```
CONFIG_SYS_DEPRECATED=n 
```

 e poi da terminale 

```
emerge  -u gentoo-sources

genkernel all
```

 ma al boot il messaggio esce

- mi sono accorto che gli stessi flag sono impostati a "y"  in etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6, allora li ho impostati a "n" e da terminale ho dato  

```
emerge  -u gentoo-sources

genkernel all
```

 Ora sta compilando, speriamo bene...

Suggerimenti?

----------

## devi

RISOLTO!  :Very Happy: 

Impostare i flags

```
CONFIG_SYS_DEPRECATED=n

CONFIG_SYS_DEPRECATED_V2=n
```

 sia in /usr/src/linux/.config ed in /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 (o quello del vostro kernel) e poi da terminale

```
emerge -u gentoo-sources

genkernel all
```

 ed il messaggio al boot non compare più!   :Wink: 

----------

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apetrini

Miraccomando... continuate a fare le cose ad minchiam e diffondete i suggerimenti per le worst practices...

----------

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *drins wrote:*   

>  *Apetrini wrote:*   Miraccomando... continuate a fare le cose ad minchiam e diffondete i suggerimenti per le worst practices... 
> 
> Se credi che la soluzione al problema di devi sia sbagliata perchè non ci mostri tu quella giusta?  

 

penso si riferisca al fatto che la soluzione proposta e' un modo CIECO e privo di alcun ragionamento tecnico.

La soluzione era scritta nel primo post: ovvero disabilitare la feature del kernel.

la soluzione non e' "cambia la feature" "usa genkernel" e "lancia emerge"

questi sono comandi che non hanno senso IMHO e che NON si applicano comunque in tutte le situazioni e a tutte le persone, quindi c'e' una buona possibilita' di generare casino (aka worst practices).

La soluzione ottimale e' imparare ad usare l'interfaccia di configurazione del kernel, e imparare a (ri)compilarsi il kernel a manina (magari partendo da una base gia' pronta, ovvio, mica dico che dovete diventare dei guru del kernel), oppure usare CORRETTAMENTE le opzioni di genkernel (una a caso che viene citata nella guida, --menuconfig).

Se non si sanno queste cose, si domanda e se la risposta non arriva e si ha FRETTA si usa la funzione di ricerca del forum o di Mr Google, che chiaramente non avete usato perche' avevate FRETTA.

Rimarco che 

```
emerge -u kernel
```

 non ha senso nel contesto, sia tecnicamente che praticamente.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Rimarco che 
> 
> ```
> emerge -u kernel
> ```
> ...

 ma forse, in simili casi, ripulire completamente l'albero del kernel incriminato e ripetere l'emerge (capita che qualcosa vada a donnine allegre causando errori incomprensibili) non è una cattiva pratica, lo dico per esperienza.

Quanto ad emerge è solo una utility per evitare di ripetere le solite operazioni ogni volta, imparare ad usarla non è una cattiva idea, ma serve solo a risparmiare tempo non a risolvere.

----------

## Onip

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Quanto ad emerge è solo una utility per evitare di ripetere le solite operazioni ogni volta, imparare ad usarla non è una cattiva idea, ma serve solo a risparmiare tempo non a risolvere.

 

forse intedi genkernel ?

----------

## DevOne

A quanto pare sembra un problema che si manifesta utilizzando genkernel...

un altra persona mi ha segnalato lo stesso problema e mi ha chiesto se io lo avevo;

siccome non uso genkernel, ma lo configuro manualmente, e non ho avuto questo problema,

presumo che sia causato dall'uso di genkernel (oo da un uso sbagliato)...

che ne pensate?

----------

## Peach

 *DevOne wrote:*   

> A quanto pare sembra un problema che si manifesta utilizzando genkernel...
> 
> un altra persona mi ha segnalato lo stesso problema e mi ha chiesto se io lo avevo;
> 
> siccome non uso genkernel, ma lo configuro manualmente, e non ho avuto questo problema,
> ...

 

penso che sia una delle ragioni per cui la guida a genkernel sia stata abbandonata.. penso che invece la sezione riguardante il suo uso nell'handbook sia solo per evitare di spaventare i nuovi utenti. La cosa non e' semplice ma occorrerebbe un pelo piu' di informazione a riguardo, specie per chi non ci ha mai messo mano.

----------

## DevOne

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> penso che sia una delle ragioni per cui la guida a genkernel sia stata abbandonata.. penso che invece la sezione riguardante il suo uso nell'handbook sia solo per evitare di spaventare i nuovi utenti. La cosa non e' semplice ma occorrerebbe un pelo piu' di informazione a riguardo, specie per chi non ci ha mai messo mano.
> 
> 

 

Beh di sicuro non è una cosa semplice e soprattutto immediata quella di giocare nella configurazione del kernel manualmente...

In effetti genkernel, anche se non l'ho mai utilizzato, è una buona idea ed abbastanza funzionale...però evidentemente va migliorata in alcune parti

proprio per evitare problemi di conflitti o quant altro.

----------

## xdarma

Eventualmente, per "ripulire" i sorgenti del kernel prima di una nuova compilazione con genkernel esistono:

--clean (che equivale a make clean)

--mrproper (che equivale a make mrproper e cancella anche l'ultima configurazione cancellando .config).

L'utente pappy_mcfae mette a disposizione delle configurazioni "precotte" qui.

Caricabili in genkernel con --kernel-config=/etc/kernels/nome_kernel

----------

## devi

Ai signori apretrini e peach dico solo una cosa che prima di sparare sentenze dicendo che ho fatto le cose "ad minchian" e che sono "prive di alcun ragionamento tecnico" cercate di capire bene la situazione:

1. avrei gradito espressioni tipo "sarebbe meglio risolvere in questo modo" oppure "quello che hai fatto non ca bene ma sarebbe meglio in un altro modo" oppure "quello che hai fatto ti può creare problemi" piuttosto che quelle  tipo "privo di ragionamento tecnico" oppure "ad minchiam";

2. essendo un nubbio e con questo non mi giustifico non si puo' pretendere da me una esperienza come la vostra che di sicuro sarà molto più permeata di ragionamento tecnico e non ad minchiam come la mia;

3. sinceramente tutte le disquisizioni filosofiche se un una cosa è tecnica o meno, se compilare a mano o con genkernel ecc. le lascio a voi ed a tutti gli altri, io so solo che ho risolto il problema e questo mi basta, se poi ho risolto nel modo errato preferirei che me lo faceste notare in modi diversi

4. sinceramente non ho tutto questo tempo per cercare in rete o nei forums per risolvere il problema, questo lo possono fare gli studenti o i disoccupati o chi ha tempo a disposizione e non chi lavora come me

Per me la cosa termina qui perchè non mi va di iniziare polemiche sterili e soprattutto inutili, ma ho detto quesgto solo per chiarire alcuni punti.

Ringrazio invece chi mi ha aiutato e chi llo fa sempre.

----------

## Danilo

 *devi wrote:*   

> Ai signori apretrini e peach ....

 

I due utenti ti hanno fatto notare che bastava seguissi il messaggio di errore e risolvevi.

udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel

  or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option;

  udev may fail to work correctly  

Da quel che ho capito sei intervenuto a manina nel file .config e' questo e' pericoloso.

I files di compilazione del kernel fanno dei check: se una feature dipende da altre 

prima di poterla disabilitare devi abilitare o disabilitare quelle da da cui dipende

in maniera che il sistema rimanga stabile.

Facendo come hai fatto tu il sistema potrebbe diventare instabile e nessuno ti potrebbe aiutare

in quanto "non standard".

L'errore in questione mi e' capitato anche a me che non uso Genkernel: basta dare un :

```

make menuconfig 

```

disabilitare la features da li dentro (cosi' si modificano anche le features dipendenti) e poi compilare. 

Personalmente sconsiglio Gentoo a chi non vuole documentarsi.

Dico "vuole documentarsi" e non "ha il tempo di documentarsi" perche' io sono uno di quelli che 

trovano il tempo di cercare in rete pur lavorando, avendo moglie, figli e con 5 ore di viaggio 

per arrivare al lavoro ogni giorno.

Se ti occorre una cosa pronta vi sono ottime distribuzioni gia' tarate: Ubuntu (o Kbuntu), mandriva e fedora 

sono solo degli esempi.

Gentoo (come Slackware) e' rognosa ma ti obbliga a capire "cosa c'e' sotto".  :Razz: 

----------

